# Whining



## ks310 (Sep 28, 2015)

So I have an early puppy training question. Little Seles is doing a lot of whining. A lot of times it feels like she's whining to get what she wants. Is the correct training response to ignore it? Or is it better to tell her no very firmly when she's whining? It's more when she wants to get on the sofa, or wants us to give her something we have in our hands.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Yes, they are all very entitled, aren't they?

Vizslas are very persistent, so you can start by ignoring it..lots of luck with that...but at some point you might need to tell her to "STOP!" or "ENOUGH". I save "NO!" for really bad things, and I say it once at the very beginning of *Whatever* and mean it. With whining, unless you catch it at the very beginning and you find it absolutely intolerable AND you are very consistent... you should come up with another word that basically says, "Listen, knock it off even though I let you do it for a while".


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Ah, whining. 
Vizslas are very vocal creatures. We often have a good laugh at the noises that come out of Ruby when she's complaining or excited about something. With the whining, we have had good luck with what Gingerling described. I say, "Ruby, enough!" in a stern voice and it usually works. Often times she is whining because she is bored, so I will wait a minute or so after the whining has stopped and play with her or give her a bone, etc. 
Dogs only have so many ways to communicate with us, and whining is one of them. I don't think it should be completely ignored or discouraged, but boredom whining or whining just to get something they want can definitely be limited.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Ah Hum... whining... I agree that these dogs are very communicative, and very vocal at it. With my previous V, Foxy, I was able to teach her to
" show me" so It was pretty easy to curb by finding out what she wanted ( I would tell her "Show Me" and than follow her)... generally a treat, to play, or to go outside " with me".
Fergy has not learned this even though I have tried to teach him. Most of his "whining" is done when I am neglecting him (working, or reading or doing something quiet) he can't stand it. So I toss a toy a few times or take him outside for a few minutes. IMO, I think he is doing it for my benefit because I am not doing anything so I must need to play. 
I feel lucky this is the only time he is whiny... But that does not mean he is always quiet!

Here is an old video of Foxy you can all relate to!!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PZWbucMXA3M


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Ks - there are two sides to whining - the pup and us - LOL - PIKE whines every time the turn signal in the truck is turned on - he thinks we are at a place he wants to V - I whine NOT THERE YET !!!!!!!!!


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

I guess I am lucky. Dharma only whines when there is food prep going on in the kitchen and she knows it's on the counter but she isn't getting any.


----------



## ks310 (Sep 28, 2015)

LOL I like all of your responses. I'm mostly asking from a training perspective. She's smart as whip so I don't want her learning that she can whine to get something she wants. 

I agree with someone above the noises she makes crack me up. She makes a mind of groaning noise a lot that I absolutely love. If I wake her from a nap she makes it or if I pick her up. It's super funny.

I'm trying to be consistent but I have two more weeks of indoor life before her final vaccinstion. That's the hardest part. Potty training (which until now has been relegated to the terrace) has To be completely redone when we can finally walk her on the street! 

14 more days, can't come soon enough!


----------



## ks310 (Sep 28, 2015)

Monica Seles whining a bit asking to come on the sofa:


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

That face would be awfully hard to say no to.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Monica Seles is welcome on my couch any time!


----------

